# Where is the best place to purchase a Ferret Nation?



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm sorry if this is repetitive. But, as the title says, where's the most reliable/cheapest place to purchase an FN 142 -- *ferret.com*? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

I got mine from drs. foster and smith. I know I probably paid too much there but shipping was only 10 bucks even though that thing weighs 100 pounds. I just trust them and to be honest I bought the cage before I ever knew this forum existed. I would probably shop around. I know there are a bunch on ebay.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I got mine for about $160.00 at Amazon


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I looked at both those sites and I believe it's cheaper at *ferret.com* than either of them. Plus the shipping is only $6.99... hm.

I still have to look on eBay as well.

Does anyone here have firsthand experience comparing the Ferret Nation and the Feisty Ferret cages? I read the reviews (which were definitely swayed in the FN's direction) but I have a friend who swears by the FF and it's less expensive. Thoughts? (Feel free to simply link me if there's already a topic about this!)


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

I think there is a thread on here about the two. However, I am pretty sure the difference is size and the doors. I love the FN because the doors open completely and make is sooooo easy to clean. They also come off pretty easily for times that you need to reach all the way back (for example when you are putting the hardware on it so babies dont get out). Honestly this is the only cage I have ever had so I cannot compare but I LOVE it! Einstein seems to like too! Although when I first put him in it he was like ummm mom this thing is huge and I am the only one in it. So he stayed mostly up top where the food, water, and litter box are. He goes all over now that he is comfy in it. Also keep an eye out on craigslist you might find one used!


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

Kathleen said:


> Does anyone here have firsthand experience comparing the Ferret Nation and the Feisty Ferret cages? I read the reviews (which were definitely swayed in the FN's direction) but I have a friend who swears by the FF and it's less expensive. Thoughts? (Feel free to simply link me if there's already a topic about this!)


If you're choosing between the two, definitely go for the FN. I have both, and the FN is so much better as far as quality materials than the FF. When we got our FF, everything was all bent up, and it took us a while to hammer everything back in to place. Also, there were pieces of metal sticking out to prevent us from putting in the screws, so my bf had to basically work on the cage before we could even start putting it together. 

I would by far recommend the FN above the FF... although if you're like me and have girls, and didn't want to use hardwire cloth, the FF may be worth it for you. I use the FN for my boys (which I love), and the FF for my girls.

For the OP: I think ferret.com used to be the best hands down, and it still could be... but they recently raised their price quite a bit. The big upside is that it's only $6.99 shipping with ferret.com


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank-you for the feedback; that was exactly what I was looking for. Since I have two boys and I'd absolutely love a cage that's easily accessible for cleaning, it seems the FN is for me.

I'll be keeping an eye out for them on various sites. And I'll probably put my PH up for sale too.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

you should try www.kijiji.ca www.kijiji.com www.kijiji.co.uk depenfing on where you live.


----------



## 5ratboys (Aug 23, 2007)

You can also try www.carealotpets.com. 

I've ordered a lot of dog crates from them. They are usually fast with shipping and their prices are good.


----------



## 5ratboys (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh, I'm soooo excited. I just called a local pet food distributor and they are going to special order the double FN cage for me. The cost with shipping will be $230 and they'll have it on Monday!!! I order some of our pet food for the vet clinic I work at through them and they are giving me a break.... YAY!!!


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

congragulations!  your sooo lucky! i really want a ferret nation. but i live in canada and the shipping will come up to $350 for me. i only have $150 in my bank account. sucks but i found a cage that is good for my ratties.


----------

